
What Does the Milky Way Weigh? Hubble and Gaia Investigate - Lealen
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2019/what-does-the-milky-way-weigh-hubble-and-gaia-investigate
======
zunzun
I would like to know the mass-equivalent of the Cosmic Microwave Background
(CMB). We have a good idea of the volume of the known universe. We have a good
idea of the local energy density of the CMB, assumed to be approximately the
same everywhere. We know the conversion constant between energy and mass.

